

Ask HN: Who all use YouTube only for music not the Video? - 3lackRos3

I&#x27;m planning to build a app with Youtube api which streams only the audio to reduce the usage of bandwidth. Will it be helpful?
======
mtmail
I used to listen to last.fm "radio" which starting 2013 switched to just
streaming one Youtube video after the next. Example
[http://www.last.fm/listen/artist/Deepcentral/similarartists](http://www.last.fm/listen/artist/Deepcentral/similarartists)

I've let it run in some browser tab in the background and there doesn't seem
to be any time limit how long it can run. Bandwidth-wise it doesn't make sense
at all. Owned by CBS Interactive so it's legit.

------
joeyspn
I'd personally use it... even playlists, but... is it legal? Did you read the
ToS?

~~~
smt88
I could see it going either way.

Blind users can't see the video either way, so it could be positioned as an
app to aid accessibility.

On the other hand, YouTube makes money from visual ads.

------
tomw1808
definitely, me looking at chromecast here.

